# Enter data from left-right in Excel



## ljCharlie (May 28, 2003)

This is perhaps very simple but I totally forgot how to do it. When I highlight multiple rows and columns to enter data, how do I change the setting so when I hit the Enter key the next highlighted cell to be edit move from left to right instead of top to bottom?

Thanks!

ljCharlie


----------



## TheDuke (Jul 18, 2003)

ljCharlie said:


> *This is perhaps very simple but I totally forgot how to do it. When I highlight multiple rows and columns to enter data, how do I change the setting so when I hit the Enter key the next highlighted cell to be edit move from left to right instead of top to bottom?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ljCharlie *


Hi, to do this you need to do the following:
click Tools>options
click on the edit tab
make sure that the "Move selection after enter" is selected
change teh direction specified in the drop down box to your desired direction (right).
click ok, and proceede with your work.

hope this helps


----------



## ljCharlie (May 28, 2003)

Thank you. It works!

ljCharlie


----------

